# Which category to use UK Spouse Visa Financial Requirements



## ratty89 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi there

This forum has been excellent in helping me narrow down and figure exactly what is needed for our UK Spouse Visa application.

I spent hours (literally) highlighting and carefully reading the guidance for the financial requirements.

My husband current is a freelance web developer who is contracted to different companies through an agency. He has been doing this for the last 5 months. Prior to this he worked as a full time permanent employee at a design firm. During this time he has also done work on the side by himself that he is paid for.

Initially I thought to combine his self employed work (freelance and work by himself) under Category F with Category A for his permanent employee work. But upon further reflection... would just using Category B seem the best option? If we only declared his freelance agency work and his permanent employee work from the past 12 months then this takes us over the 18,600 pound threshold, without having to include the work he has done himself. But I'm a little uncertain if the agency work is considered non-salaried employment or self employment?

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can do that with regard to past income, but what about his current income? Is he in a job or jobs (agency work can be included) that pays the minimum?


----------



## ratty89 (Nov 9, 2013)

So the last 12 months look like this:

December - March = Actual earnings 5,878.70 pounds equivalent, on annual salary of 21,650.01 pounds equiv

June - November = Actual earnings from freelance contracting through agency 13,655.34 pounds equiv

Total actual earnings past 12 months is 19,534.04 pounds equiv

I am basing this on :

5.4.4. So, under Category B, the assessment of the financial requirement will be based on:
(1) The gross annual salary or income of the applicant‟s partner‟s confirmed offer of 
salaried or non-salaried employment in the UK. This source can be combined with 
Category C: non-employment income, Category D: cash savings and Category E: 
pension; and
(2) The actual amount of gross income received from the applicant‟s partner‟s salaried or 
non-salaried employment overseas in the 12 months prior to the date of application. 
This can be combined with the actual gross income the couple received from Category 
C: non-employment income and Category E: pension over the same 12-month period. 
Category D: cash savings cannot be used under (2)

Forgot to note my husband (sponsor) is working and living overseas with me.

So the past 12 months of actual earning is over the threshold at 19,534.04 pounds so we are ok under 5.4.4(2)? I think?


----------



## ratty89 (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh and then of course we need a job offer in the UK to meet 5.4.4(1) which we are working on now!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok. With job offer in UK paying at least the minimum, you will meet the requirement, which was the question I was asking. You didn't tell us you are both living abroad and are returning together. I thought your sponsor was already in UK.


----------



## ratty89 (Nov 9, 2013)

Excellent, thanks so much. Hehe sorry sooo many details, it is easy to leave out little things that are important huh? Triple checking my application!!!


----------

